# Weight for a Barra Rod (Baitcaster)



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have an nearly never used Shimano Bantam Curado 200 that I'd like to use for casting for Barra in the snags (I seem manage to go to Darwin or FNQ once a year now  ). 
The rod it's on now though is too light (2-4 kg) and I want to get a heavier 2 piece that I can travel with. Any opinions on a good size/weight for this? My local tackle shop is saying 10 kg, but that seems sort of heavy.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRgXdN4AAAxfgAAQQANhAAAgEAA3/56AIABIimE0NGj9JqNqep6g1GgaTT0BAYlBOGLCtLqN0Y6HPOpgARJGdZmpXWjeB9n9xWFg4ZTUqCL+kleAgczC1vLLmhsyqZJsXckU4UJAYF3TeA==


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I have just bought myself a baitcaster for chasing barra and will probably match it up with a 6-10kg baitcasting stick. I can't quite decide between the Jewel and the Raider!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks lads, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't be offered a rod because he "had it" there


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

a 8-10kg shimano raider will be good for that ive got the 6-8kg raider with a calcutta and find the rod is a little bit to light to stop the big ones gettin home


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Having had that gig once upon a time that involved trips to Cairns and Darwin 2/3 times a year I have put together a shortlist for you. (In no particular order)

I have the Loomis forcelight and the Raider Barra Mauler. I have never wished either were a heavier weighted rod.
It is true that you may not stop the big ones getting home - But there is no guarantee heavier rod would have either.
Good knots, good leader, casting accuracy, drag settings and rod work, collectively, all are going to put you in the best position if a bigger fish comes along.
99.5% of the fish you catch will be regular fish so pick a combo that's great for ALL day casting.

There are know some quality 3 piece rods that were not around when I had to make the same decision.
Travelling with a 3 piece that fits in your bag is SOOOOOOOO easy. Makes travelling AND fishing a pleasure.

Also consider if you can use the rod back home.
Far better that they are dual purpose and you can chase Bass, Flatties, Tailor etc......

My Shortlist.....
Loomis Forcelight
Nitro Topender
Shimano T-Curve
Tierra 3 piece

Daiwa Wilderness 3 Piece 10-20lb
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=6248
A high quality travel rod series designed for Australia.
Features : Chrome alconite guides, Neo concept ergonomic reel seats, airfoam grips, ultra tough travel case and australian designed tapers and actions.

Diawa Tierra
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2994
TRE563HFB Trigger 5'6" 3 Heavy 10-20lb
TR602HFB Trigger 6' 2 Heavy 12-20lb

G Loomis FLBR724-2C
The same as the FLR724 but in a 2 piece. A great travel or pack rod. Line Class: 10-17lb Lure Weight: 1/4-3/4oz Action: Mod-Fast
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=7104

Shimano Raider
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=4089
Barra Mauler BC 582 2pc B/C 1.73m 10-25g 5-8kg
Travel Baitcaster 593 3pc B/C 1.75m 10-25g 4-8kg

Daiwa Interline
http://daiwafishing.com.au/?p=4621
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=5095
TMZ-I 602MHFB	Baitcast	2	6'0"	Medium Heavy	Fast	¼-1Oz	10-20Lb	Soft Plastic, Crankbait
http://daiwafishing.com.au/?p=4645
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=5259
TMX-I 602MHFB	Baitcast	2	6'0"	Medium Heavy	Fast	¼-1Oz	10-20Lb	Soft Plastic, Crankbait

Nitro Casting Rods
http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-index.html
Topender 5'10" 2 4 - 6 kg 1/3 - 1 oz (10 - 28 grams)
Following on the success of the 5-piece Nitro 007 Undertaker, we have received many requests from professional guides and retailers as to whether we could produce a 2 piece version of this 5'10" baitcaster, while still retaining all its great attributes. Well, we thought - why not? Thus was born the 2-piece Top-ender; its length of 5'10" lending itself beautifully to under-hand casting where getting your lure in under the over-hanging mangroves is critical in nailing big barra.

Undertaker Classic Barra	6'6" 2 4 - 6 kg 3/8 - 1 oz (11 - 28 grams)
The Undertaker takes Barra and Cod fishing to new heights. The extra length of this rod helps add distance to your cast whilst maintaining accuracy and gives you plenty of reach in those few heart pounding seconds close to the boat where a lot of trophy fish are lost. The action of the Undertaker has been developed to absorb the shock that modern low-stretch braided lines expose terminals like hooks to when trophy fish lunge on a short leash. While in the past this often resulted in pulled hooks, a lost fish and an unhappy angler; with the Undertaker it will result in more fishy photos on the wall.

Dominator Extreme Barra	6'6" 2 6 - 8 kg 1/2 - 1 1/3 oz (14 - 40 grams)
The Dominator takes all the features of the Undertaker and beefs it up to handle the extreme demands of your toughest opponent. Field tested on the Barramundi of Monduran Dam, the Dominator will blow your mind with its exceptional castability and fish stopping power while still offering the shock absorbing action needed with modern low-stretch braided lines. While most monster stoppers these days are a burden to cast for extended periods the IM8 graphite used in the Dominator makes it realistic to cast from sun-up to sun-down - just what the Extreme Barra angler needs.

Shimano T-Curve
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=4088
Travel BC 603 3pc 1.83m 10-25g 5-8kg


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Having had that gig once upon a time that involved trips to Cairns and Darwin 2/3 times a year I have put together a shortlist for you. (In no particular order) .....


Thanks PU, I actually did want a 2 piece rod so it will travel easily. I've read that these days, you don't lose much in the way of sensitivity in a 2 piece like you may have years ago, at least I don't think I would in my once or twice a year trip will.

I'll have fun checking these out!


----------

